# AFF (ALL FUR FUN)



## Hanzo (May 13, 2009)

Get your asses in gear and get movin'! So can't wait.


----------



## net-cat (May 14, 2009)

I'll be there Sunday, just because I happen to be driving through Spokane on that day.

... seriously.


----------



## Hanzo (May 14, 2009)

net-cat said:


> I'll be there Sunday, just because I happen to be driving through Spokane on that day.
> 
> ... seriously.



wow, you will be coming by on closing day


----------

